# Rock implement



## ksfarmer (Mar 26, 2012)

I have a old gravel pit that I would like to get gravel out of, but am afraid of ruining my bucket on. Are there any good 3pt implements that would be good for getting the gravel loose.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Not sure Ks but maybe someone will have a good idea.


----------



## Papasmirf (Oct 3, 2013)

You could get a 3 point scoop. I think you could use your FEL better and not hurt anything. Just take your time and be careful. Try it anyway and you'll know soon enough.


----------



## Brutus (Oct 6, 2012)

Weld, or bolt on, a good cutting edge. Watch how it wears to be sure you don't start wearing on the bucket's edge. Just don't use your bucket like a crowbar to pry rocks loose or really hard material.


----------



## smokinmad (Dec 24, 2013)

*Gettin Your Rocks Off*

I saw a set of used fork lift forks the other day for 175.00. What if you made like a 3pt carry all with the Forks. You could put it on your 3pt, then back into your pile and lift, loosening the rock. Then turn around and scoop it up. Oh, You say you need Counter Balance? Build you a box, put some of dat rock in it and pick it up with your new 3pt rock loosener carry all. Make me one to when your at it. I've used a carry all that was bought at the farm store for this. Works great, however it is made from 3/16 angle iron, I've bent it many times. Do it right and you can use it as a fork lift on your loader also. Good Luck


----------

